# ....Matrimonio :-) :-).....



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2011)

-Dopo il matrimonio, marito e moglie diventano come le facce della stessa
moneta; non possono vedersi, però stanno insieme.


La gente ci chiede il segreto del nostro lungo matrimonio. Noi riserviamo
per andare al ristorante due volte alla settimana. Lume di candela,
cena, musica di sottofondo e ballo. Lei ci va i giovedì ed io i venerdì

Una buona moglie perdona sempre a suo marito quando si è sbagliata

Il matrimonio è quell'arte di risolvere in due quei problemi che da solo non avresti
La catena del matrimonio pesa tanto, che bisogna essere in due per portarla, e a volte anche in tre.

I primi anni di matrimonio sono spesso burrascosi perché ancora non ci si conosce; quelli che seguono spesso lo sono ancora di più perché ci si conosce troppo


----------

